# Ray Jefferson flasher info?



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I was given an old Ray Jefferson flash depth finder and I am not sure if it works or how it works. Any suggestions on determining if it works and if it does how do I opperate it? When I connect it to the battery, the unit can be heard running and a red dot is present. Any info would be great.
Thanks,
LindyRigger


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

LindyRigger.........while its running put the t-ducer up to your ear, if its transmitting you'll hear it clicking. Point it in the direction a a hard surface...uncarpeted floor or wall....3 to 5 ft away ....If you catch it right and its working there should be another line at 3 to 5 ft ....even for a second or two unless your able to hold it in the right spot for longer.

Is yours a portable in a box self contained or a unit for a dash mount?

Theres a manual on ebay for a Ray Jeff 513....do a search on Ray Jeff manuals on google, saw a site sometime ago where you could purchase for them going back years...


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I can hear the clicking and tried pointing the transducer to the floor, but no change in the markings on the flasher. This is dash mount unit I believe, but could easily be carried onto the ice if it worked. I saw a manual for $18. I don't think it is worth $18 if the unit does not work.
LindyRigger


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

i just saw the ebay listing for $6...that is more reasonable.
Thanks.
Lindyrigger


----------

